# Anyone else keep Monster fish?



## AquaAlexC1993 (Aug 12, 2017)

Who else keeps monster fish like silver dollars, pacu, oscars, or larger growing fish? Don't have to be aggressive, just larger growing. What do you have and post some pics please.  :nerd:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's some of mine...Oscar, Black belt, Vieja Bifasciatus


----------



## AquaAlexC1993 (Aug 12, 2017)

jeaninel said:


> Here's some of mine...Oscar, Black belt, Vieja Bifasciatus


Love the oscar and vieja! I am really considering getting an Oscar for myself, a fish that I love.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes they are great fish.... full of personality. My Bifas are also very personable.


----------



## AquaAlexC1993 (Aug 12, 2017)

jeaninel said:


> Yes they are great fish.... full of personality. My Bifas are also very personable.


How do the Viejja get along with the Oscar?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I haven't had any problem so far. The Oscar and black belt have been together about 4 years and the Bifas about a year.


----------

